# Temporary coffee grinder alternative



## y2_dyc (Jun 14, 2016)

Hi guys,

I'm very new and a complete beginner to making coffee's and have jumped into the deep end with buying my first set up of a Sage Dual Boiler. I'm going for the Sage promotion and waiting for my freebie Sage coffee grinder pro. I'm not too sure how long it will take to get delivered, so was wandering if its possible to use my Vitamix as an alternative whilst i wait for my grinder.

I've seen video's on YouTube to blend 2 cups of coffee beans for 10 seconds. I've searched the forum and couldn't find anyone doing this!

Anyone have any other solutions? Or would using the Vitamix be okay until i get the grinder.

Thanks!


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Maybe try a Turkish coffee hand grinder from the Algerian Coffee shop (~£35), or a LidoE handgrinder (£150), or a Feldgrind from Dear Green if they have one in stock. As far as electric grinders go, the Sage is pretty much entry level. Espresso is the hardest preparation method to grind for, I think you'll struggle with blade type grinders.


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Might be better if you have a local speciality coffee shop and get them to grind some for you till your sage arrives. I guess you would struggle and waste a lot of beans with a vitamix.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

y2_dyc said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm very new and a complete beginner to making coffee's and have jumped into the deep end with buying my first set up of a Sage Dual Boiler. I'm going for the Sage promotion and waiting for my freebie Sage coffee grinder pro. I'm not too sure how long it will take to get delivered, so was wandering if its possible to use my Vitamix as an alternative whilst i wait for my grinder.
> 
> ...


Where are you based?


----------



## y2_dyc (Jun 14, 2016)

Great, thanks for the advice. I'll look into a hand grinder in the mean time. I'm based just by Heathrow Airport in Ashford/Staines.


----------



## Spy (May 12, 2016)

GCGlasgow said:


> Might be better if you have a local speciality coffee shop and get them to grind some for you till your sage arrives. I guess you would struggle and waste a lot of beans with a vitamix.


Agreed. Given this is an interim solution, you may be better off buying decent coffee from a reputable roaster and get them to grind the coffee for you.

OK, it will not be freshly ground but it will be done on a decent machine to the correct grind size.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Congratulations on your new SDB. Lots of happy owners on here. From what I've read it seems to be a great machine for producing good milk too.

If you get ground by the roaster, it may well be ground on a decent machine but it would take a miracle for the grind size to be correct - every bean change and even change in bean age, humidity etc day to day can require an adjustment. But you might be lucky - get it ground for espresso and maybe try to compensate with adjustment of dose and/or tamping/nutating to get the shot time about right. I would think that would be doable as an interim measure until you get the burr grinder. Blade grinders are practically useless for espresso unfortunately, unless you're using a pressurised basket. No reason not to try it - but you might waste a bag of coffee doing so.

By the way, you are right round the corner from me - I'm in Datchet.


----------



## Spy (May 12, 2016)

Spy said:


> ......it will be done on a decent machine to the correct grind size.





hotmetal said:


> ........If you get ground by the roaster, it may well be ground on a decent machine but it would take a miracle for the grind size to be correct


You are correct, I was referencing the 'correct grind size' compared to a hand grinder. Not a long term solution but could just be a bag or two before the Sage grinder arrives


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Yeah may well be close enough to live with - and hopefully they'll deliver his grinder in the very near future! If the OP were to buy a hand grinder like a Feldgrind for the interim, he could use it for brewed thereafter or sell it on. I'd buy a lightly used Feldgrind!


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

I cant see why you cant use your vitamix as a temporary measure. Really dont know how long it will take for your grinder to arrive but doubt it can be that long ? and if you was to buy a hand grinder in the interim you wont need it for long enough to justify it imo.

I used a blade grinder for a while and got quite adept at getting the grind right for espresso

http://www.blenderbabes.com/all-the-rest-recipes/how-to-grind-coffee-beans/


----------



## y2_dyc (Jun 14, 2016)

Thanks for the response! Been really useful reading everyones comments. I just got my order delivered from Rave's coffee this morning, got 1 Kg of their Italian Blend and 1kg of their Signature - didn't even think to order the beans already grinded, damn it haha.

I've just sent off for the promotion today, so i expect maybe 2-3 weeks before i receive the grinder. I'll give my Vitamix a go and let you know how well it works. And in the mean time i'll do a little research in a few hand grinders, maybe look into some used grinders!


----------

